# Bee in water meter box?



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I would think that a small amount of several different aromatic oils, like eucalyptus oil, camphor, or clove oil, etc. should each work just fine alone or in combinations. I would expect they would probably cause those bees to abscond and go occupy a different water meter box. My own water company, tells me that in years past it was very common for that to happen here. But I've been here, since Nov 1999, I've only had them call me, once, and it concerned a neighbors water meter box directly across the street from my location. They hadn't originated from my own hives, though I first thought they might have. They behaved as if they might be AHB, but I was able to establish them in a nuc - I gave them a frame of open brood and replaced their queen at the same time I collected them. That was three years ago, and it hasn't happened again, since.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

No idea if you have tried this. But I saw a video of a person taking a hive from a meter box. One thing they did specifically was place the comb and queen in the swarm box. then shook all the bees on a little ramp that lead to the hive entrance. They mentioned specifically that this detail increased the chance the bees would stay in the new hive. something about the bees walking in on their own I guess.
as for driving them out. Wouldn't the stuff they use to get the bees to move out of a super so they can harvest honey work? or is it to short lived?


----------



## Jayoung21 (Jun 22, 2010)

Not really sure about keeping the bees in a new hive. Never had much luck with that unless they have brood with them. As for keeping them out of the box, i did a cut out once on a deck and afterwards hung a few cotton stips (old t-shirt) soaked in honey robber inside the cavity. Came back a couple days later to check to the bees left behind and there were none to be found.


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks Joseph, I needed this information to let folks know of another method to get rid of the bees without killing them. Ronnie



Joseph Clemens said:


> I would think that a small amount of several different aromatic oils, like eucalyptus oil, camphor, or clove oil, etc. should each work just fine alone or in combinations. I would expect they would probably cause those bees to abscond and go occupy a different water meter box. My own water company, tells me that in years past it was very common for that to happen here. But I've been here, since Nov 1999, I've only had them call me, once, and it concerned a neighbors water meter box directly across the street from my location. They hadn't originated from my own hives, though I first thought they might have. They behaved as if they might be AHB, but I was able to establish them in a nuc - I gave them a frame of open brood and replaced their queen at the same time I collected them. That was three years ago, and it hasn't happened again, since.


----------

